# any insight on this find?



## fishingtiger (Jul 26, 2017)

what do yall think?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 26, 2017)

Early stage preform or core. Maybe abandoned because of the layering in it.


----------



## Pointpuller (Jul 26, 2017)

Cool find.  The natives definitely handled it but it was most likely tossed aside while they were getting to the better material.


----------



## fishingtiger (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks, guys!


----------

